# Anyone buy a tractor recently?



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm in the market and I'm 100% sure I'm going either Kubota or John Deere. It really just depends on which dealer I can get the best deal from and treats me the right way.

Any recommendations on a dealer and any tips or tricks to consider in getting the best deal? I've never bought a new tractor before, so I have no clue on negotiating room or the process in general, so any insight would be helpful. I'm assuming its similar to buying a car, but you know what happens when you assume.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Let me know how it goes W, I'm in the market too....


----------



## XLR_8 (Feb 19, 2010)

wowco in Baytown family owned and small town values type of business. they even deliver to your house free of charge.


----------



## jck (Sep 7, 2009)

*kubota*

I bought a kubota a couple years ago from sealy tractor. The buying process was pretty easy and their service is great. I bought a 28 horse package deal that was on sale, so pretty much the price they were asking is what they would take. Not sure what size your looking for.


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

I bought a Kubota a couple of years ago. Thought i wanted a John Deere until I really compared the 2. John Deere tractor and implements were all made of flismy metal, not much more than an aluminum can, i was less than impressed. Lands-Downe moody had a pretty good price, 0 % interest and convenient for me. All in all, very happy with the tractors performance.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

a couple more said:


> I bought a Kubota a couple of years ago. Thought i wanted a John Deere until I really compared the 2. John Deere tractor and implements were all made of flismy metal, not much more than an aluminum can, i was less than impressed. Lands-Downe moody had a pretty good price, 0 % interest and convenient for me. All in all, very happy with the tractors performance.


From what I've heard, JD has fallen way short of what they used to be.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a 14 year old Kubota 48 hr tractor I bought new, very good machine!
Also have a small kubota mower, tried other dealerships for service but like Landsdowne Moody the best, the one on beltway by 59.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Kubota and Landsdowne Moody. Try to get them to throw in an implement.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

They are all pretty much made in Korea. My advise is to buy from a dealer that is close to you, sale and service the manufacture as long as you own it and remain in business.


----------



## jackcu (Dec 28, 2004)

Friend of mine just bought a Kubota 2014. He said the 2015 will have more pollution controls on them than the 14s do


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I believe in the small to mid-sized tractors I would go with a Kubota over the JD and we have a small 35hp JD. I think they have better hydraulics / lift capacities on the Kubota. If you are getting in the 50 hp and above I think it just depends on what model you are comparing to and the deal you can get.


----------



## rsylvia12 (Jun 17, 2006)

We just purchased a New Holland work master 55 and love it so far. Tractor has a lot of power. We purchased from Trinity Valley Tractors in Dayton. Guys were great to deal with.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Between the two that you have selected, one of the most important factors to consider (in my opinion) Which dealer is closer to you to have it serviced and to get parts from when you need them.Both are great choices and should give you many years of service.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

I deal in tractors all the time. All depends of what you want to do with it, small acreage/ small tractor buy for lifetime go with Kubota, large acreage/ large tractor resale value go with deere. John Deere keeps it value very good. I see used John Deere tractor 10-12 yrs old selling for the original purchase price. The manufacture implements are not very good quality, I recommend with any tractor purchase to upgrade the implement to Rhino, Bush Hog, etc. If you ever need any help with tractors just Pm me. Im a auctioneer and sell them a lot.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I bought my JD about 5 years ago now, have been very happy with it, and have enough experience with kubotas to compare with.. Doesn't really matter, though, get what you want: anybody who has either is just going to say that theirs is the best thing since sliced bread, and both of them are good machines. Main reason I initially went with JD was just our history with them (I've got a '72 model sitting right next to it that we're still using with very, very few problems.) but make sure you've got a good dealer to deal with on either and you'll be fine.

If I'm not mistaken, on ag-level tractors, JD has what amounts to exclusive dealerships by your zip code: they don't require you to buy one from anybody, but the guy with "your" zip code will get better pricing to begin with to sell to you than anybody else can. As I remember, it was on the order of a thousand bucks or more on my machine. They didn't care about it when I bought other equipment, but on that tractor everybody wanted to know what my zip code was, and the JD website pushed me toward "my" dealer by zip code, even if that isn't who I would have preferred to buy it from..


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

We have a bigger Kubota down in Hebbronville. I do the service on it. It's been a good machine considering the environment it gets run in (sandy). I want to punch the engineer in the face sometimes on why he made some filters so hard to get to but overall it's been a good machine. 
We also have an old John Deere 4020 down there and it still runs great (no a/c). From a price point Kubota will have Deere beat. The jury is still out (for me at least) as far as quality goes. 
I hope someone builds delete kits for the new emission rubbish the EPA is forcing down our throats. Someone will make some money selling that. 
As far as implements go, the two Rhino shredders we have take a lickin but keep on tickin. Just replaced the blades on the bat wing. Good shredders for sure.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Kubota is a good tractor too, but I have been buying John Deere's for several years. You just cannot beat the quality and resale. Dealer network is great too.

I bought a new 5045D in '07, and traded it on my 5083E in 2013. They gave me almost what I paid for it in trade.

I price shopped JD against Kubota, and JD beat them every time...


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

I shopped them all last year and ended up with a New Holland Workmaster 55 4x4 with front end loader. Great tractor bought from WC tractor in Bryan and they delivered


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I still use my grand paws. If I bought one I would buy a new holland.
She thinks my tractor's sexy. LOL


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

What size tractor are you looking for? I prefer case ih I NH my self, but of the two you selected I'd likely go with kubota or a compact or sub compact, and jd for utility or larger, and that could be swayed some by what dealer I had near me and how I was treated at the dealership.


----------



## onlyartificial (Jun 30, 2009)

*John Deere*

I bought a John Deere 26 hp subcompact tractor package with front end loader, bush hog, finish mower, and box blade from Brookside in Angleton. 0% interest, plus he beat all the prices that I had found within 150 miles and is less than 10 miles from my house. I heard some horror stories about turnaround time for service, but I have had great customer service from them. If I had to do it all over again, I wouldn't change anything. I love being able to remove the loader from the driver seat also.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the feedback. Some additional details on what I'm looking at and what it'll be used for.

I own about 9 acres, so the tractor will be used primarly for shredding and road grading long term, but short term, I'll be building fence with it (auger), spreading dirt, moving dirt and mulch (installing flower beds, etc.). I also have a few friends that own similar acreage and I'll be selling my shredding and grading services from time to time as well.

This will certainly be more of a weekend tractor than an everyday use tractor.

I've narrowed the search down to the John Deere 3038E and the Kubota L3800. Both are 38 HP and 4x4 with a loader.

I've looked at going used, but the resale value on both of these brands is very high from what I can tell. For a few extra thousand I can go brand new with a warranty compared to that of a 5-7 year old tractor with 500 hours on it and no warranty.

I like the package deals both brands offer, but I'm a little skeptical on their implements (shredder mainly). I've come across a few reviews that weren't very good and most of what I'm finding says to go aftermarket (i.e. brush hog, etc.) for implements. Again, since the use will not be daily, I'm thinking what comes with the packages may be sufficient. The implements will be in the weather for the first year or so until I can get my barn done, so something else to consider.

Agree with the dealer comments as well. It appears that close to home is the way to go. Sealy Tractor (Kubota Dealer) is about 20 minutes from me and there is Brookside in Katy (40 minutes) and Shoppa's in El Camp (45 minutes) for the closest JD dealers.

Thanks again for all the feedback and don't hesitate to give me some perspective on either of those models if you have any. The more knowledge I have the better.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

i think that JD is close to the model that we had years ago. should have never got rid of it but it wasnt used all that much as we all preferred the cab and ac on the 6430. it was a workhorse and surprised us. the shredder that came with it was good enough for light use. the tiller is still working and its kickin ***. might purchase another setup like the old one soon because big tractors are hard to use in small areas and no need to use a 120 hp tractor when a 38 will do the job


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*Deere*



wfishtx said:


> Thank you everyone for the feedback. Some additional details on what I'm looking at and what it'll be used for.
> 
> I own about 9 acres, so the tractor will be used primarly for shredding and road grading long term, but short term, I'll be building fence with it (auger), spreading dirt, moving dirt and mulch (installing flower beds, etc.). I also have a few friends that own similar acreage and I'll be selling my shredding and grading services from time to time as well.
> 
> ...


There is also a John Deere dealership in East Benard.


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

If shopping Kubota, price shop against Hlavinka Equip Co. They are family owned company out of East Bernard and sell Case and Kubota, along with all the aftermarket stuff. Their Kubota stores are in Rosenberg and Bay City, and all their other stores are in East Bernard, El Campo, Victoria, Nome, and Taft, so getting parts is pretty easy. I bought my Kubota subcompact from them 12 yrs ago (Kubota BX 2200). If JD, Shoppa's is a great company (another family owned company) with multiple locations-El campo, East Bernard, Bay City and Victoria.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

wfishtx said:


> Thank you everyone for the feedback. Some additional details on what I'm looking at and what it'll be used for.
> 
> I own about 9 acres, so the tractor will be used primarly for shredding and road grading long term, but short term, I'll be building fence with it (auger), spreading dirt, moving dirt and mulch (installing flower beds, etc.). I also have a few friends that own similar acreage and I'll be selling my shredding and grading services from time to time as well.
> 
> ...


Don't put much faith in that "package": it's not locked into stone. Once you get one, they still price it out as individual equipment, and you can swap them out at will with better equipment if they have them..

There's, as has been mentioned, a Shoppas location in East Bernard and Fosters Farm equipment in Hockley, if that helps any.

Just IMHO: Any of the above would probably be preferable to Brookside. In my experience, the Shoppas service department can handle the ENTIRE line of anything green very, very well. Brookside seems to "run out of steam" somewhere about at the big lawn mowers.. Again, my opinion, one based on experience with both. Basically the difference between a real ag dealer and a company that sells more stuff to lawn maintenance companies than they do farmers.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Look at the Rhino brand for shredders. The single deck and batwing (3 deck) we use do well in the sand and dust. As far as other implements I'm pretty much clueless. I think our model of Kubota is M5240 or something like that. I can only remember the model number long enough to buy filters and oil. Good luck!


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

Don't know about all Brookside locations, but the Brookside in Cypress has exceeded my expectations 10 fold on service on my John Deere tractor, John Deere riding mower, John Deere 0-turn mower and on my old 235 Massey that I did not buy from them.


----------



## Bregier79 (Jun 6, 2012)

I bought a new Kubota B2620 about a year ago for 13 acres (but 10 of those are heavily wooded that I don't need to maintain). I've been really happy with it so far! And the 0% APR offered at the time of purchase was great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Dont forget about a Catipillar Tractor made in Victoria. You dont see many but the build alot of heavy machinery


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

You won't go wrong with Jeff at Sealy Tractor. Kubota is a great product and sealy tractor has a great service department to help you properly maintain your equipment after the purchase.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hooknbullet2 (Jan 17, 2006)

I was shopping for the exact same tractors earlier this year. 

After several months of intensive research, I went with a Kubota MX5100. Bought it from David Ramsey with Fuller tractor in Beeville. 

You need to shop several dealers as the difference in price on the exact same model can be thousands of dollars. 

On the Deere line "E" stands for economy. Check the specs on that 3038E tractor. It has 38hp but can't lift anything with the low capacity hydraulic system. 

To get a good Deere in the 38hp range you will have to step up over $30k. 

The same applies to the L3800. 

Neither model you mention will lift a round bale of hay with the loader. I learned this from a close friend and disappointed owner of a brand new L3800.

The tractorbynet.com forum is a good resource for information.

Good luck.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

The L3800 is a 2014 model, the current production is the L3900, which includes Tier 4 emissions and is a couple grand more than the L3800. If you find an L3800, it will be a leftover and you're unlikely to find one, they seem to sell pretty well.

The smaller compact and sub-compact JD have had a lot of problems because of their use of an aluminum transaxle. You hear a lot about transmission problems with them because of it and I have a friend that owns one that has had to have major work done at least twice that I know if because of it. In that size range, the Kubota is hands down the better tractor.

I was seriously looking at the L3900 recently but ended up getting an 8 year old New Holland TC40 DA instead. It's a much heavier tractor and is generally a stronger machine and much better thought out than the Kubota. I've rented several Kubota's over the years so have had a lot of experience with them and can say without a doubt that I made the right choice for my use.

If you can find an L3800, I say get it. If you're only finding the L3900, I would look used for a Kubota or New Holland in 35 - 40 HP range with the features you want. I think I got a pretty good deal on mine price wise and the financing wasn't bad at about 6.7% for 36 months. I put about 30% down but could have gotten it with a smaller down payment if I'd wanted to.

Lansdowne Moody is where I bought as well, from Tate Bratton at the Cypress location. If you talk to him, tell him Bernie sent you. He was a straight shooter and gave me his best price up front so there wasn't much in the way of negotiating.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

We have the JD 3032e and only complaint I have is the loader lift capacity. That is where I think the kubota or even the new holland boomer series will win. Other than that the tractor is great and very user friendly. 

Don't get me wrong with the loader, it will lift a bucket load of dirt or rocks but we bought a set of pallet forks and because of the length of the forks and way it distributes the weight the it get pretty tippy and sometimes isn't able to lift the load. I don't even know what the max lift is rated for but I'm sure I've exceeded it.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

wfishtx said:


> I'm in the market and I'm 100% sure I'm going either Kubota or John Deere. It really just depends on which dealer I can get the best deal from and treats me the right way.
> 
> Any recommendations on a dealer and any tips or tricks to consider in getting the best deal? I've never bought a new tractor before, so I have no clue on negotiating room or the process in general, so any insight would be helpful. I'm assuming its similar to buying a car, but you know what happens when you assume.


I use a tractor every day no matter the brand they all break down at some time. Dealer and parts are the most important thing .That is why I no longer own a Kubota. JD utility tractors are just green and yellow Yanmars made in China.
Personally prefer New Holland in today's tractors.
There is a 1977 Massey in the barn that still runs like a sewing machine. I have no idea how many acres of hay that old girl has cut and baled.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

bg said:


> The L3800 is a 2014 model, the current production is the L3900, which includes Tier 4 emissions and is a couple grand more than the L3800. If you find an L3800, it will be a leftover and you're unlikely to find one, they seem to sell pretty well.
> 
> The smaller compact and sub-compact JD have had a lot of problems because of their use of an aluminum transaxle. You hear a lot about transmission problems with them because of it and I have a friend that owns one that has had to have major work done at least twice that I know if because of it. In that size range, the Kubota is hands down the better tractor.
> 
> ...


I don't normally get online and talk about vendors but I will spare you from the death trap that is Landsdowne Moody. Don't use them, their service department sucks!! Tate is nice guy but that's about all I can say good about the cypress location.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OMB (May 22, 2006)

While out checking prices, talk to Russ Reynolds at Normangee Tractor. I've bought quit a few implements, a Ranger and a M6040 Kubota and no one in south or central Texas could beat their price. Doesn't cost a dime to get a quote. In fact picking up a Rhino TS 12 batwing this weekend. They beat the closest price by 3k.

Good luck!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

rsylvia12 said:


> We just purchased a New Holland work master 55 and love it so far. Tractor has a lot of power. We purchased from Trinity Valley Tractors in Dayton. Guys were great to deal with.


New Holland are great tractors. We have used their bailers and rakes for years. 
Massey Ferguson are great tractors. We still have a 1952 Massey, a 1983 MF 240 and a 1995 MF 231. 
Case International are great tractors. They tend to focus on the >100 hp tractors. 
Mahandria tractors are solid tractors, but the dealers are spread out a good distance. 
Kubota tractors are great quality tractors. We have. 2008 52 hp tractor with loader and it does well with hay work. 
John Deere are great tractors too, but way over priced compared to New Holland, Massey Ferguson, Kubota, Case International and Mahandria.

This is from my experience growing up on a farm in Hardin, Texas area.

In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

T_rout said:


> I don't normally get online and talk about vendors but I will spare you from the death trap that is Landsdowne Moody. Don't use them, their service department sucks!! Tate is nice guy but that's about all I can say good about the cypress location.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My experience with their service department wasn't the best but Tate took care of me on that after the sale, going far beyond what I expected on a used tractor.

I think that if you own a tractor, you should probably learn to turn most of the wrenches yourself anyway. It's going to break down eventually and it will probably be when the dealer is closed and somewhere on the back 40. If you can work on what's reasonable, you'll save a lot of time.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

bg said:


> My experience with their service department wasn't the best but Tate took care of me on that after the sale, going far beyond what I expected on a used tractor.
> 
> I think that if you own a tractor, you should probably learn to turn most of the wrenches yourself anyway. It's going to break down eventually and it will probably be when the dealer is closed and somewhere on the back 40. If you can work on what's reasonable, you'll save a lot of time.


 The biggest problem is stuff like clutches and such: there's a lot of tractors that you're breaking the tractor in two to work on something like that, and not a whole lot of people that are buying the smaller tractors have the equipment to do that: they don't go out often, but when they do, you appreciate a good dealer/ service guys. Add to that the basic parts network; some dealers just simply do a lot better job of that than others. That's the difference between being shut down for a week and a couple of hours. Some of the real ag dealers can send a truck with everything needed to replace that clutch if they've got to.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Reynolds4 said:


> We have the JD 3032e and only complaint I have is the loader lift capacity. That is where I think the kubota or even the new holland boomer series will win. Other than that the tractor is great and very user friendly.
> 
> Don't get me wrong with the loader, it will lift a bucket load of dirt or rocks but we bought a set of pallet forks and because of the length of the forks and way it distributes the weight the it get pretty tippy and sometimes isn't able to lift the load. I don't even know what the max lift is rated for but I'm sure I've exceeded it.


 That's pretty much any tractor with a FEL and forks: the weight COG is meant to be maxed at the bucket knuckle, not three feet beyond that out on the forks; you're also fighting the front suspension rotating underneath you as well. They'll pretty much all pick up more than the back end of the tractor can counterbalance, too. That's not a function of loader capacity, that's a function of tractor weight: I doubt very seriously you popped off the relief valve, you just ran out of weight on the tractor to counteract what you were lifting. It happens, just a good way to roll a tractor. Put some counterweights on the back end and capacity will probably improve.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

For the work you describe, I would buy a real utility tractor. I looked at the 3038 but it was more of a compact-style tractor. Looked at the 5 series and fell in love! Bought a 5045D. Amazing tractor. It is big enough to do almost anything. Cheap too. Two wheel drive, never missed the extra complication of 4wd.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

About 5 years ago I was looking at either a JD3032e or a Kubota L3400. At that time the 3032e was the non-turbo charged version of the 3038e you're looking at. The L3400 was the predecessor to the L3800 with 35 HP. 

A couple of things swayed me toward the Kubota. The JD 3032e/3038e has an aluminum housing in the rear that will not allow a back-hoe attachment. The JD series did not have real gauges-only some dummy lights and a fuel cap that showed the level. The JD did not have cruise or a drawbar. The JD did not have 3 range speed-it only has L-H. I also didn't like the plastic fenders etec.

I settled on the L3400 and it has been a great tractor for me. About the only two things that you need to be aware of is the fact that some of those models have a really jerky 3-pt hitch and it will not lift a full round-bale. I don't use round bales so it's no problem. The L3400 has a 3-speed trans (L-M-H), std. cruise, a drawbar, and the ability to add a back-hoe. My fuel gauge hasn't worked in years so that kind of ended up a draw on the gauges deal.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

One of the main reason's I got away from orange was turbo's and fuel
consumption.
Find out what rpm that engine has to turn for 540 on the PTO.
Most today are humming 2400 to 2600 versus 1600 to 1700.
I needed a fuel truck following me in the hay field on the high rpm engines they are putting in some of these tractors today.
Also find out if it is wet or dry sleeve. If it is dry cheap rebuild.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

I agree on the RPM deal. Seems like mine is one of the higher rev's, but that's only if you need the full PTO HP. Most of the time I find a speed that works for the implement that i am using and just go with that, but I do not have to deal wtih hay.



Jack's Pocket said:


> One of the main reason's I got away from orange was turbo's and fuel
> consumption.
> Find out what rpm that engine has to turn for 540 on the PTO.
> Most today are humming 2400 to 2600 versus 1600 to 1700.
> ...


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Great feedback guys and thank you all for the continued insight. Its very helpful.

I'm throwing in the New Holland Workmaster 40 into the mix as well. After reading a few of you on here recommending them, I did a little research last night and I don't see why I would exclude them. 

They all seem to have their pros and cons, so I'm going to start getting to the dealerships and having some conversations and start sitting on these tractors. This very well may come down to the dealership experience.

There is a New Holland dealer (WC Tractors) in Sealy as well.

Thanks again and if anyone has any first hand knowledge on the New Holland they'd like to share, that would be great.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

wfishtx said:


> Great feedback guys and thank you all for the continued insight. Its very helpful.
> 
> I'm throwing in the New Holland Workmaster 40 into the mix as well. After reading a few of you on here recommending them, I did a little research last night and I don't see why I would exclude them.
> 
> ...


Good Luck! I use WC here in Navasota.


----------



## brant7574 (Dec 19, 2006)

Give Nic at Trinity Valley Tractors a call. They are a New Holland dealer in Dayton. They have great service and a knowledgeable parts department.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

just took delivery of 115 hp John Deere cab air the works, bought it from Donnie at Shoppas farm in East Bernard. thousands cheaper than any other dealer and they delivered.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

My buddy recently got a Kubota after looking at both. He didn't have a very good opinion of the JDs.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

We bought a new 45 horse Kioti and are happy with it so far. It's naturally aspirated but it _does_ turn higher RPMS. Seems to be a heavy built machine. No more hours than we'll put on it in a year, it will suit us well. Paid low $20s with four wheel drive and front end loader.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

TheGoose said:


> I agree on the RPM deal. Seems like mine is one of the higher rev's, but that's only if you need the full PTO HP. Most of the time I find a speed that works for the implement that i am using and just go with that, but I do not have to deal wtih hay.


That is a luxury you don't have with equipment designed to be operated
at 540. Hay baler and disc cutter would just bog down.
I have owned Kioti, Kubota,Ford,New Holland, Massey and JD.
Hands down give me a NH or Massey for a working tractor.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Kioti makes a good machine.

LS is the manufacturer for the smaller New Holland machines, but they don't have a large dealer network. They will probably be $2k or so cheaper than the NH, for the exact same tractor with different decals (they're also NH blue). Any New Holland dealer would be able to work on it but if you need warranty work, it could be an issue. Brazos Tractor in Brazoria is the closest LS dealer.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Jack's Pocket said:


> That is a luxury you don't have with equipment designed to be operated
> at 540. Hay baler and disc cutter would just bog down.
> I have owned Kioti, Kubota,Ford,New Holland, Massey and JD.
> Hands down give me a NH or Massey for a working tractor.


It's kind of funny, Tate told me that they joke at the dealership that people that are going to use their tractors for work buy NH and that the Kubota buyers are generally weekend warriors that won't put but 30 hours a year on a machine. I thought the NH was far and away a better machine than the Kubota in about 10 minutes of looking at it and playing with it and have put 45 hours on it in the 6 weeks I've had it and don't regret my choice at all.

I do have to run it at 2400 RPM to get the PTO to 540 but I ran a brush hog for about 8 hours and only burned about 5 gallons of diesel. I'm sure I'd have burned less at 1500 RPM but I won't complain about less than a gallon an hour, until diesel is over $4/gal again.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

bg said:


> Kioti makes a good machine.
> 
> LS is the manufacturer for the smaller New Holland machines, but they don't have a large dealer network. They will probably be $2k or so cheaper than the NH, for the exact same tractor with different decals (they're also NH blue). Any New Holland dealer would be able to work on it but if you need warranty work, it could be an issue. Brazos Tractor in Brazoria is the closest LS dealer.


Thats an opinion it was the sorriest tractor I every owned.
Bought one brand new in 2002 Cab and air.
AC never worked right dealer never could get it to work right. Floor board would get so hot it was uncomfortable in boot's. The transmission didn't have an oil cooler and the rear axle would fry spit it ran so hot. Worst ever for drinking diesel. If you have a five or ten acre place it would probably do ok.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Jack's Pocket said:


> Thats an opinion it was the sorriest tractor I every owned.
> Bought one brand new in 2002 Cab and air.
> AC never worked right dealer never could get it to work right. Floor board would get so hot it was uncomfortable in boot's. The transmission didn't have an oil cooler and the rear axle would fry spit it ran so hot. Worst ever for drinking diesel. If you have a five or ten acre place it would probably do ok.


The Kioti? I don't have personal experience with them but have heard a lot of good about them and was basing it on that.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

> just took delivery of 115 hp John Deere cab air the works, bought it from Donnie at Shoppas farm in East Bernard. thousands cheaper than any other dealer and they delivered.


PalmsUp, nice! That is a serious machine! I have had my 5083E for two years and it's been flawless! My second new JD, and I am convinced! I will ALWAYS own a cab tractor!

Bought my baler from Shoppa's. Good outfit...


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Someone mentioned that about Kioti's in another thread. I've run the brush hog with ours, jumped off and put my hand all over the axle and belly under the floor. Warm , yes, scalding hot no.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

bg said:


> The Kioti? I don't have personal experience with them but have heard a lot of good about them and was basing it on that.


I think when they entered the US market they had not 
done their homework. They had their tractors designed for cooler climates. I know a couple of years after I bought mine they installed transmission coolers. By then I had already unloaded the sweat box. I would use an open cab in the hay field it was cooler. I don't know if they every put a big enough A/C in them and insulated them better.
Mine had lots of power and was ok to operate about November
through February.


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

wfishtx said:


> I'm in the market and I'm 100% sure I'm going either Kubota or John Deere. It really just depends on which dealer I can get the best deal from and treats me the right way.
> 
> Any recommendations on a dealer and any tips or tricks to consider in getting the best deal? I've never bought a new tractor before, so I have no clue on negotiating room or the process in general, so any insight would be helpful. I'm assuming its similar to buying a car, but you know what happens when you assume.


Bought our Kubota B7800 at Sealy tractor and have banged it all over my 14 acres and it won't quit.
Five foot mowing deck makes short work of tall grass.
Don't have to mow every week. 
Mower with 250 pto can handle three foot grass
5 gallon gas tank will mow the whole place.
Little diesel great on gas.
Wanted to buy American , but what sucked us in was the zero interest rate.
At least Americans are selling them so we are helping them in a way. 
Great parts department.
When you coming for the fire wood


----------



## 4X4GUY (Feb 17, 2014)

Had this same decision a couple of years ago, I bought the L3800. There are pros and cons to both, but the final reason I choose the Kubota was that it has a 3 range transfer case instead of a 2 range on the JD. That makes a big difference if you are going to do much mowing. High is too fast, Low is too slow, M is just right. Also, for what you are going to be using it for, make sure you get the HST transmission. I live on 12 acres and the 38 horse tractor is just the right amount of tractor.

Just my experience.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

4X4GUY said:


> Had this same decision a couple of years ago, I bought the L3800. There are pros and cons to both, but the final reason I choose the Kubota was that it has a 3 range transfer case instead of a 2 range on the JD. That makes a big difference if you are going to do much mowing. High is too fast, Low is too slow, M is just right. Also, for what you are going to be using it for, make sure you get the HST transmission. I live on 12 acres and the 38 horse tractor is just the right amount of tractor.
> 
> Just my experience.


I regret selling my Kubota for one reason it had a three speed pto
that was great for running a 14 KW generator on very little fuel.


----------

